# Black African



## brainwreck

i'm looking for Black African seeds, this is a strain from the '70s which is black, and a real killerstrain, a pitty you can't find seeds or cuttings from it. If somebody can get seeds from it, let me know for sure.

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection

OH!! the infamous Black Sheeba. The one hit ass kicker. Tuff to find. Though there are seeds being sold out there that say at least they are from Africa. If it would be the same strain who knows.


----------



## brainwreck

you can onoly knàow that bu testing them, by the way, the strain wasn't callen black sheeba but litteraly black african.

greetz


----------



## Columbian Connection

In Michigan we called it Black Sheba. In any case it was very rare to find, very expensive.  I think it had to be the strongest weed on the planet at that time. Today with all the techno ways of growing hemp there are many that can match that high.


----------



## brainwreck

but not the color, black


----------



## explodingmonkeyvomit

I have seeds of black african. a buddy o mine grows em every year. They arent really black, thats impossible, they are just so purple that they look b;lack from afar. Up close its the purplest stuff you hae ever seen. I covet that strain.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

Let me get some!


----------



## underground

I used to live in Michigan and we called it black african not no Black Sheba. not the same stuff.
probally crosed black african with a shiva of some sort back then.
              Western MiCHIGAN Black African 
It was the true strain its the only bud with its distintive characteristics. I will never forget it nor will i ever forget our friend Joe.  I have not smoked anything "nothing" that strong in a long Time ever. n i have had my fair share of strains.

 well a verry close friend of a friend dad used to grow it then it was passed down from dad to kid, from kid to my friend ." then one day our great friend died got hit by a car" 

 And it was true Black African . PURPLE AS *EDIT* leaves , black from a distantce black as hell. stickey as hell had my fair shre of exposure to it. ONE HIT WONDER EXPANDO MANDO .. You couldnt hold the smalest hit in for anything Super Expando Mando, unless u smoked lots of it on a daily basis ;p 
the seeds r not black  only plump n juicey whith really nice stripes
   that was in 1987 -1995
good luck getting sum wish i had my seed colection still
                               MICHIGAN


----------



## GreenMan74

I have 2  Black _Queen_ in flower right now which I think may be related to the strain you're talking about, as the buds are supposed to color up very dark, almost black, and is a super strong strain being sold as medicinal grade.  You can find it at the Highgrade Seeds site.  
   I haven't smoked any yet.  Have a few more weeks to go ~


----------



## underground

Super Crystally And Dark As Dark Purple Can Get Delicious Give Me Sum Seed Hahaha.and It Has Big Azzzz Fat Indica Leaves


----------



## Ettesun

:holysheep:





			
				brainwreck said:
			
		

> i'm looking for Black African seeds, this is a strain from the '70s which is black, and a real killerstrain, a pitty you can't find seeds or cuttings from it. If somebody can get seeds from it, let me know for sure.
> 
> greetz



:lama:   I have "Black" Seeds...  yippee.  They were a birthday present and I'm not sure what follows 'black' in the name...  hmmm.  the friends didn't know.  I'll have to post photos when I get more sprouted and grown up a bit...  
I grew that Black African in the early 80s...  gorgeous... My favorite plants ever!!!  when the helicopters were flying I had to tear up brush to cover the blackish purple 8-10 foot plants... very exciting.  It is an amazing strain.  I had a couple mommas indoors, which I am pretty sure are related to the original strain...  and they were over an ounce a plant.  Just an FYI.  And they were pretty and purple but not as dark as my old outdoor strain.  I would love to have that old strain again if anyone knows where I can get seeds.  
Interesting post that is coming up three years later...    :giggle:
eace:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

black african? lol,thats the strain my uncle grew for many years.he said it was the best smoke to even come to michigan back in the 70's,he used to grow it every season,i may beable to obtain seeds or pictures of what it looks like.im a born and raised michigander so the stuff your talkin about,is probably definitly the same stuff he grew.he grew up in the grand rapids/muskegon area. ill see if i can get some pics up of his grows for ya,he's gettin up there and age and can no longer grow,but he definitly loves to talk about it.maybe he even has some seeds still,i know he bred the strain for quite some time also,he crossed it w/ some afghan one time and he said that was a a good cross but..ill have to call him and see if he has any pics/seeds from his grows.he just stopped growin back in 2004.-later


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

i just got off the phone with him and he said he threw out all his seeds last year but he said he might beable to dig up some pics.he says the closest thing to that black african you guys got back then is a strain called "the black" i think bc bud depots the breeder but i may be wrong.check into that stuff.


----------



## Legendary Genetics

African Black Magic is a great strain. Great breeder to.


----------



## Ettesun

Thanks for responding and thankyou for checking into that A.I.'s DAD...  
I have awesome seeds... they are feminized.  I didn't know when I planted them.  And they are automatic.  They started budding under mostly 24/7 light.  I got some seeds mixing Bubble Gum and Black... hence, Black Bubble.  I haven't sprouted them yet.  But may have time today.  I'm very anxious to see if they will all be girls and carry on with the mother's traits.  Should be an interesting mix.  I also have a Kush male that was from a morphie.  I'll probably mix up the Kush with the BOG or Bubble or Afreck or Razz.  Or maybe all of them.  :giggle:  Might as well have fun with this.  
I guess I can save pollen right?  If you know how to do this please let me know.  My Kush females are just not old enough yet.  Not even reached puberty...  
Leg.Gen.  I wonder if I can find seeds for the original Black on-line... or somewhere.  The friend I got it from is still around.  I should ask him.  It's been twenty years... my how time flies.  
I used to hate it when my parents said, "....twenty years ago...."....
:rofl:
Thanks.  Ette   eace:


----------



## gcarlin_818

I dont know Black Weed.....????I would'nt buy it... i'd take it if you gave it to me... but Meh..........Doesnt sound to tempting ...Props to you though for bringing back the old skool....


----------



## Ettesun

gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> I dont know Black Weed.....????I would'nt buy it... i'd take it if you gave it to me... but Meh..........Doesnt sound to tempting ...Props to you though for bringing back the old skool....



:rofl:    Buds are purple/Fan leaves the deepest beautiful purple/almost Black. 
It's awesome...  Gorgeous.
There are advantages to 'old school' believe me.  Techniques have changed, but the basic laws of nature always exist no matter what fancy names people give new products...  It's all in the thumb...  the green thumb!..  :giggle:

eace:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Goothunder from Gooey Breeder has some black phenos.


----------



## Ettesun

:woohoo:Now that's what I'm talking about!!!
                    Way to go Puffa!  I want those!  Totally Awesome...  Now I 
                    wonder who wouldn't want a little of that?!!!!

eace:


----------



## JB_In_Fla

The strongest, and only "black" stuff I've seen is black afghan and it fits the description your all describing.  Basically, it's the holy grail, the stuff legends are made of.  It looked green (dried) but was sooo dark that it was black for all intents and purposes.  I'm old now, and back in the day I had an old friend (my age old) who would talk of this black afghan and one day he produced some.  I'm still looking for that and two decades have passed! hahaha but I'm not sure if it's time or da bud because back then the normal was "regs" and today I'll just as soon not smoke as smoke regs.


----------



## Disco94

This strain is sooo sold! :rofl: but it has been brought back twice!


----------



## Mother Mary

Tonight i was sold what was claimed to be black african goo. it is by far the best strain i have ever tried and i've tried a lot. The high is more psychedelic and happy and lasts a few hours. It's really spongy and has a distinct but fresh smell. It's not black, more of a really dark green, and a little purple in some spots. Could be it.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Hmm, I'm 40ish and back around 87 or so I smoked some stuff called African black ganji. It was deep dark purple and I sat on a couch for a nice glass bong hit. I literally caughed for a half an hour, then I finished the bowl hit and passed out where I fell on the floor. I woke up the next morning wondering what happened.


----------



## tcbud

I have some of those seeds Ette mentioned.  Black bubble, keep wondering if I should pop a few of them, just to see what would happen.  How black, auto or not, bubble gum or not......

I remember, we called it African Black.  Very rare but the best dealers were smoking it and not selling it back in the seventies.


----------



## 420benny

You guys and ladies are killing me without pics!!! You are such teasers.


----------



## Merlin

African Black /hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/African%20Black.htm



These seeds were given to me by a old timer in amsterdam, who said I had to experience this strain.
The strain grows stouter like a durban. They are 100% sativa and have a knock out heady high. They produce serious resin for a sativa and the mothers used to produce these seeds produced more melting dry sieve than any other strain I screened. The taste is dry and hashy with a medicine twist like chinese indica but way way higher quality the black describes the black streaks that run through some of the top cola's of the plant almost like resin streaks.
This is pure breeding material but worthy of a grow for serious head stash, they take 11 weeks to flower on average.

Indoor flowering average 11 weeks.
____________________________________________

Could this be the "Black Magix African"  ?
____________________________________________

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A GROWREPORT WITH PICTURES !


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Hard to find Bam


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

Supposed to be BAM
Black African Magic seeds, The beautiful tiger stripes and size not to mention consistency is what attracted me to them.
Very very much reminds me of the higher quality sativa seeds from the 70s
gold Columbian, red Colombian etc. etc.

Love the Seeds






Super cropping BAM for past 7 days.






Below is a BAM Pic of another grower ahead of me, same seed supplier &  nearing maturity—
         THIS IS NOT MY PIC




So far different Phenos showing with several growers, some tall some bushy, leaves start out fat & gradually slim out to Sativa leaflets, just had my 1st 11 leaflet leave…So the jury is still in, but given the mature bud pic above with the darker tinting things are lookin good !?!
Almost forgot, only regular seeds.
No Feminized


----------



## Rockerry

Looks like a great strain. I tried to search some other reviews about it but didn't find. Now I'm searching for something new to try. What can you say for example about Banana Split Weed Strain? I read grow information and other details on website and it looks interesting. Reviews from people is also good. Did you heard about this?


----------



## pute

Pretty old thread....why don't you check out some of the seed vendors on here.


----------



## bigsur51

Rockerry said:


> Looks like a great strain. I tried to search some other reviews about it but didn't find. Now I'm searching for something new to try. What can you say for example about Banana Split Weed Strain? I read grow information and other details in internet and it looks interesting. Reviews from people are also good. Did you heard about this?





fvck those poly hybrids 

get some old school northern lights , skunk, Columbian gold , Acapulco gold , Malawi gold , Oaxaca , Michoacán , Thai , or Durban poison


some old school sour diesel still getting ripe 18th October....


----------



## ziggyross

brainwreck said:


> i'm looking for Black African seeds, this is a strain from the '70s which is black, and a real killerstrain, a pitty you can't find seeds or cuttings from it. If somebody can get seeds from it, let me know for sure.
> 
> greetz


That was some of the strongest stuff I smoked as a teen. Took a few hit's and pulled in to get gas, got stuck on the pump curb and had to have the store manager drive my car off so I didn't take out the pumps. Good times.


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> fvck those poly hybrids
> 
> get some old school northern lights , skunk, Columbian gold , Acapulco gold , Malawi gold , Oaxaca , Michoacán , Thai , or Durban poison
> 
> 
> some old school sour diesel still getting ripe 18th October....
> 
> 
> View attachment 280761


Late 60s/ early 70s, I smoked some Michoacán that flat out was the best weed I'd smoked. A few years later, some Jamaican red root Kali would match it. Makes my eyes red just thinking about it.


----------



## Jaxom

I haven't heard that phrase in decades! A friend of mine had a brother-in-law that worked the docs in Chicago. He'd get weed from all over the world. And got his hands on some black African. My friend said they tried to smoke a joint, got so stoned, they ended up throwing half the joint at each other while wildly laughing. Wish I could get my hands on some seeds too!


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol

thcfarmer.com Black African thread most recent activity, I haven’t given up just yet…still got several to pop 2022 Spring, plus pollen from a single plant this year , only had room for one more & of course it was male   
Several of the growers were not happy, not quite the psychedelic strain they thought it would be…
Stay tuned


----------

